# Poplar



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

Just learning this is my 2 bigest tree the pine the other was a 70 foot three prong poppler just looking for advice on toping.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

Got my method to skin it. 3 power lines on other side 10 feet out. Cutting in a slower fold and fall method i all ways wanted to be an arborist but I'm just a lowly stagehand I do a lot of climbing and rigging with steel for operas rock and roll concerts assists the biggest tree I've ever brought down in height I did a huge 3 prong poplar each prong was basically a 30 foot tree for 40 I couldn't cut the trunk 20 feet up I couldn't even get my arms around it on both sides I guess I started doing it today and I'll get it shaved tomorrow and keep it tight just enough for footholds not enough for it to bounce hittin fold and roll when I cut a limb but my biggest question is the topping I'm not too worried about the ground and I can chunk all day what is the best way to top kind of that size my ropes a hundred forty that I use for stadium rigging at 80- 90 feet should I have someone on a rope to top it?


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

My other question is can i use my Limbs on the ground as " coushin " for the trunk / chunk method. Or is it to much of a risk for flying lumber when the chunk hits the pile below at that hight?


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 1, 2015)

Interesting photo and method. Hope the skinning and shaving went ok.
Some folks here might get on your case about a lack of PPE / experience............
However, I recently watched a nature documentary of a tribe in New Guinea building a communal treehouse to live in 35 meters up, just using axes and machetes. Quite inspiring, really.
Another fellow climbed a tree using just a vine for a lanyard to go get some honey. That was also very inspirational.

edit:


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 1, 2015)

Here is the fellow with the sweet tooth.
You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Hinerman (Jun 1, 2015)

Pelorus said:


> Here is the fellow with the sweet tooth.
> You just can't make this stuff up.




Amazing....


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a miller Air core I'm going around the tree for my sides to lean back Then I also have my lanyard above me which is actually a real shock absorbing lanyard which I know isn't perfect but I have a fair amount of PPE as a rigger. I've taken plenty of fall prevention classes but in a scaffolding or high steel situation is completely different than in a tree


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

I do arena climbing actually in Madison is one of the three hardest arenas to climb in the country. so I definitely know about awkward positioning and under climbing. I've taken down well I did a lot for the Dane County Humane Society when I worked there to save the money and I took down a hundred seventy eight about 30 foot pines just me and another guy took 2 weeks. my other was that giant poplar one that went straight out in an arch 1 then went straight up over my friends garage I only did two of the three but I looked at the tree for over a year before I decided to do it other than that work in maintenance I've cut up and knock down plenty of trees do the wind damage sound like I do it for a living or anything these are just random gigs in the last 10 years


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

In a pint it's kind of hard to have an extra back safety line over your head with a slip knot but I thought I'd just check this form out for advice


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

I like those videos of those are really cool guys


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 1, 2015)

This the look you're going for?


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 1, 2015)

This is a pretty good video explaining the different types of lanyard used in tree work.

Fall protection in a lot of industries has to do with shock absorption, where in tree work it is more about slack tending. A full body harness could work, it just doesn't have the attachment points for gear and it isn't nearly as comfortable to put all of your weight in.




I wish I had an address for the guy that climbs for honey. I'd either send him a hitchhiker and a bigshot or a job offer


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

I figured I'd go for " Wisconsin Palm "


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 1, 2015)

captinrattlehead said:


> Got my method to skin it. 3 power lines on other side 10 feet out. Cutting in a slower fold and fall method i all ways wanted to be an arborist but I'm just a lowly stagehand I do a lot of climbing and rigging with steel for operas rock and roll concerts assists the biggest tree I've ever brought down in height I did a huge 3 prong poplar each prong was basically a 30 foot tree for 40 I couldn't cut the trunk 20 feet up I couldn't even get my arms around it on both sides I guess I started doing it today and I'll get it shaved tomorrow and keep it tight just enough for footholds not enough for it to bounce hittin fold and roll when I cut a limb but my biggest question is the topping I'm not too worried about the ground and I can chunk all day what is the best way to top kind of that size my ropes a hundred forty that I use for stadium rigging at 80- 90 feet should I have someone on a rope to top it?



You say there are 3 powerlines 10feet away from the tree on the other side? Any idea if they are the primaries (they are the 3 wires on the top of the pole, usually horizontal) or secondaries (3 vertical wires part way down the pole). If they are the primaries, there is at least 7000 volts through them (240 volts in the secondaries). As a rigger in an arena, you must know the dangers of working around electricity.

Obviously we're not going to talk you out of it. So if I was you, I would climb and limb that puppy until it is really small (4-6" in diameter). Therefore, the top will be easier to manage. Tie a pull rope to it and have someone pull the top. You definitely don't want it going the other way. I wouldn't fold the top, rather have it fly away from the wires. When you are chunking it down, the first few pieces will create a crater in the soil. Aim for the same crater (obviously you'll need someone to move each block after it hits the ground).


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 1, 2015)

What's with all the stubs?


----------



## troutbum (Jun 1, 2015)

I thought you were just gonna top it?


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

That's relley good advice. I got it topped not to bad. The power is street to house lines. I appreciate the advice this is my first pine and every tree is different.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

#freelancevolinteer. And i did it for a burger.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 1, 2015)

Thats my girlfriend the burger was a pizza crust wrapping up a burger bun and all with jalapeno's cream cheese 1/2 pound burger basically a jalapeno poper in burger form well worth it.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 2, 2015)

captinrattlehead said:


> View attachment 428248
> View attachment 428248


Good gravy -- that burger is HUGE! You go buddy!


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

No i guess im so green I confused topping and finishing the top of the tree


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Im bringing the whole tree down but I don't have spikes. I borrowed a friends set of spikes once. so that's how I got down.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Plus I use them for I don't know what it's called but my lean back when you're done I wrap around from my hips when I use the nubs to hang on. And as I fell the trunk that's what my hip lanyard will hold on to


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 2, 2015)

Scary stuff.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Scary stuff.


Prob was alone too.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 2, 2015)

Every one of those stubs is a huge impalement risk. You've basically broken every rule and gotten away with it so far. That's a very dangerous place to be.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Every one of those stubs is a huge impalement risk. You've basically broken every rule and gotten away with it so far. That's a very dangerous place to be.


They make nice bumpers for logs to deflect into houses too!


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Well I'm just a guy you can do it and is proving himself in multiple occasions I'll bring down to 30 footer without a bad of a nice and I've done close to 200 of those those impalement risks I see is a good point I do shave them off once I'm not standing on them or have a need for them I don't have spikes. I know you guys are all f****** professionals but the average Joe can do it. and get it done safely I look forward to my first set of Spikes and that was the deal that I added on cheeseburger and a set of spikes


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

I know you guys are giving me a lot of s*** cuz your pros and I expect that but there's only one way to learn for me and that's to do it when I had to climb in the Dane County Coliseum 2003 hottest places to ring in the country I did it I did it safely even though there's nowhere to clip in and it was that way for 20 years to OSHA finally shut him down and now we have two under climb which is even tougher but luckily it bumped me up cuz the senior riggers don't want to do it cuz its more dangerous and ten times harder but I can do it


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

And no I wasn't alone I had someone on the ground at all times in case something were to happen I'm not stupid act enthusiastic and you'll be enthusiastic that's what my father told me and I've got it tattooed over my heart


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

I guess I don't really explain it very well because I'm not up to date on terminology but it's so my lanyard my wrap around lanyard can slide down everything above me is or in front of me is nipped 1.size pretty clean as far as the bouncing off I feel you it definitely slowed me down cuz I had to cut through further out and then shave them off that's why they're so long so I didn't have that into the tree bounce out factor a lot of them I trimmed but I wanted to make sure they were long enough that I had something to brace myself with while sitting in my harness for the trunk


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

I just thought this might be a good forum to learn and have a resource to ask questions. my name is Fox and I am enthusiastic but conscientious.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2015)

captinrattlehead said:


> I just thought this might be a good forum to learn and have a resource to ask questions. my name is Fox and I am enthusiastic but conscientious.


Well for starters get some "spikes" and stop leaving them stupid nubs.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

And I probably won't take another tree down for years to come but the more I read and research tomorrow I'll be able to practice new techniques and spikes help


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

The only downfall is I don't like where the locking button as I feel it gets in my way to keep my finger on the trigger or the off button as it's called


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Excuse me high pitch voice adrenaline is pumping.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2015)

captinrattlehead said:


>



What you lack in skill and experience you make up for with determination. Now if you just had a good teacher.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Amen...


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 2, 2015)

Trigger locks on Echo saws are there to make it easier to start and safer than drop starting. If you don't like it, take it out. It unscrews counter clockwise.


For an Echo, its not that little.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

It's a hobby for me there was this little old lady that a treat is going to fall on her house she was on Social Security I told her a the hundred bucks it was only like a little 30 ash tree the other part of the deal was I brought it down and cut it up grandkids had to carry it to the curb took me 2 hours


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/user/Recoates/videos

Watch what this guy does and do that.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## lone wolf (Jun 2, 2015)

Well hell dude why didnt you just pull the whole tree over?


----------



## Marshy (Jun 2, 2015)

IMO A tad deep on the fact cut. Yikes. Glad it worked out ok for you.


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 2, 2015)

Marshy said:


> IMO A tad deep on the fact cut. Yikes. Glad it worked out ok for you.


I've done the same on a prior occasion but I agree.


----------



## Creeker (Jun 2, 2015)

Good luck !


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 2, 2015)

You don't need to leave stubs to catch the lanyard. When you are standing still on spikes (sawing or taking pics) you aren't going to slip. It's only when you are moving up and down that you could gaff out and slip. In those situations you would have the lanyard in your hand and you will naturally throw the lanyard up. The friction and angle of the lanyard will catch you, although you may get a face full of bark. This happens on most trees due to the roughness of the bark. There are only a few species where the bark is so smooth you would slide down the tree.

It's experience where you learn to trust your equipment.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

That was definitely my first at somthing that big it went reley smooth I felt nice and slow if there is such a thing.I kept it pretty straight the bar on that old echoe is a little bent so its tough! Specially on something that big.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

I tried to take a bunch of pictures of the break and the cut the wedge is just past center I counted 75 rings


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Hum.... i can see that i guess ive my thumb over the off switch and the making major cuts. my old account doesn't have one just the new one.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 2, 2015)

It's nice to see someone here truly enjoying working!
whereas I dream about how to "accidentally" kill my coworkers before they kill me.


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 2, 2015)

I think those stubs look kinda cool. Primitive, yet endearing.
Don't often get to see a photo of a tree looking like that. Quite fetching.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 2, 2015)

I just sneezed beer...


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

[emoji106]


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Hahaha thats good. And I'm sure mildly true and your guyses world atiny miscalculation can cost millions or someone's life I know loggers are some of the most hot headed people in the world! With good reason!


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## Del_ (Jun 2, 2015)

This is like watching a nail being driven using a crowbar!


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Well if its a roofing nail one shot.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 2, 2015)

Hay i kep them on the shady side of the tree!


----------



## Del_ (Jun 3, 2015)

No doubt you've got what it takes.

The right gear and techniques makes it easier, safer and faster which no doubt you'd gravitate towards if do this work enough.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks brother. I got a couple more posts I'm kind of dragging them out cuz I think you guys are pretty cool and I know I won't run across another tree for a while but if and when I do this is going to be my new record of it. and hopefully I'll just keep trying to learn a long away.


----------



## Creeker (Jun 3, 2015)

With respect, get some instruction/experience somewhere, you're obviously keen and a go'er but it might save your life.

From the stump it appears the tree sat on the bar and you had to get a wedge in there to free it ?

The front cut is nearly right thru' the tree, that isn't the best way to be honest.

Read up on the falling threads here, you'll see 30 - 40% of diameter mentioned regularly.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 3, 2015)

You, my friend, have giant, humongous brass balls.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

No wedge. It was close though my saw slowed a little toward the end. My slice told the story through the rings of stoping 3/4 through the center ring.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Youll see and hear that old saw slow a few times in the video. But the saw has lost some gumption in the last few years i feel. Its 10 years old.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Thats good advice i always guessed just past half. And i wanted to make shure my bar would go through in one cut. My slice i had to cut both sides of the tree.


----------



## steven stern (Jun 3, 2015)

Wow


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Not much 20 bar 22 inch wide tree.


----------



## Marshy (Jun 3, 2015)

You went too deep with your back cut too and cut through what little hinge wood you would of left. You lose and control that you might of had by cutting all the way through. That's a good way for the tree to sit down on your bar and pinch it for one.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 3, 2015)

BA alert.
The face cut was very clean and nicely executed. It was way too deep, however, especially for a yard tree. Once "you" put in that face, that tree was going to follow gravity. If the faller had misjudged the lean, it could have easily gone over backwards. Having the back cut sloping down at that angle generally hinders wedging, but in this case, it was more of a "strap release" than a back cut and wouldn't have mattered. In the woods, with a tree which has a clear lean, "steep and deep" is a time honored way to put trees on the ground. Not that deep, however.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jun 3, 2015)

Seriously, somebody's gonna get hurt.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm surprised that tree didn't slab out or barber chair.


----------



## Marshy (Jun 3, 2015)

captinrattlehead said:


> Youll see and hear that old saw slow a few times in the video. But the saw has lost some gumption in the last few years i feel. Its 10 years old.


 Where's this video you speak of? Can we see?


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Keep saying tap talk stopped it won't let me load the video and any advice.


----------



## TonyK (Jun 3, 2015)

Try uploading it from a PC. Tapatalk might be having an issue with it.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

So this might be a dumb question what can you put a bigger bar on a 20 inch saw that echo could I upgrade the bar?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2015)

As long as its the right mount you can put any size bar you want on it.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> As long as its the right mount you can put any size bar you want on it.


That guy on Ebay does it all the time WTH is his name again?


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> As long as its the right mount you can put any size bar you want on it.


He's right of course. But it does not mean that the saw will have the power to pull it efficiently. I can physically mount a hitch onto a subcompact car, and hook it up to any trailer, but that would not be a good idea.

The powerhead, bar, chain, and sprocket all have to work together as a 'system'. Your owner's manual will tell you which combinations that ECHO thinks are a good idea for that saw. Some people stretch the length by using skip tooth chain, smaller sprockets (more torque, less chain speed), etc. Saw balance also comes into play.

Up to you.

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2015)

lone wolf said:


> That guy on Ebay does it all the time WTH is his name again?


Piltz[emoji1]


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Jun 3, 2015)

General rule is 3cc's per inch of bar. as you cut more, you'll find some situations where the increased power is needed to get the cut quick. ie: dropping limbs flat instead of tip first so they bounce, correcting bad/crooked cuts before they change directions, not binding in lesser pinch situations..... plus real production is good for the bottom line.

I run all Echo saws. the top handles get 12" bars, the small saws (370) get 16's (more for reach than cut capacity)


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Hahaha nice! The 20 inch echo I got was actually a floor model so I got it for like 300 bucks couple of nicks and scratches I don't care lasted this long. thanks for the info on the 3 cc per inch of bar.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm tempted to learn how to do some wedge work on that popular I was talking about I only took one limb out and then one down and it got so big there's nothing else I could do unless I wedged it and I've never done that I had a guy who said he'd help me but he was pretty old and a flake. I'll post some of those. I'm going to warn you I did a lot of it with a pole saw.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

com/15/06/03/4fe1c32c77506e5988cbe7efc36e26d5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

Maybe I'll go visit my friend and take a picture of the tree so you guys can see what I'm talking about this thing is pound ridiculous and I'm willing to bet the base of this thing is as big as of some of your guyses biggest.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

I had wires underneath going to the house so I cut as far back as I could to the wires and then chunks swang it back to me to avoid the wires slow cut kind of deal.


----------



## JB Weld (Jun 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Piltz[emoji1]



I like the look of those Big Piltz Dogs!


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

I actually look and planned for a year before I got the balls to climb out there with my balls off it literally went from one end of a yard to just over the neighbor's fence on the other side I was like hell that things so flat I can walk that. pretty dumb if I were ever to attempt something like that I would definitely have a safety and another spur of the tree I might swing 20 feet but better than nothing . found learning as I go this was 2010 my last tree.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 3, 2015)

I do too but she wanted gone. my idea because the tree had three huge Spurs cut him off at garage level they were in a triangle mind you was cut them all off flush and put a little house of there like a super dope treehouse


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 3, 2015)

captinrattlehead said:


> Maybe I'll go visit my friend and take a picture of the tree so you guys can see what I'm talking about this thing is pound ridiculous and I'm willing to bet the base of this thing is as big as of some of your guyses biggest.


Guyses? Its ya'll or youse guys!


----------



## svk (Jun 3, 2015)

Creeker said:


> With respect, get some instruction/experience somewhere, you're obviously keen and a go'er but it might save your life.


Very sound advice.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2015)

Philbert said:


> He's right of course. But it does not mean that the saw will have the power to pull it efficiently. I can physically mount a hitch onto a subcompact car, and hook it up to any trailer, but that would not be a good idea.
> 
> The powerhead, bar, chain, and sprocket all have to work together as a 'system'. Your owner's manual will tell you which combinations that ECHO thinks are a good idea for that saw. Some people stretch the length by using skip tooth chain, smaller sprockets (more torque, less chain speed), etc. Saw balance also comes into play.
> 
> ...


I figured he knew that[emoji1]


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 3, 2015)

This thread makes me miss FTA,,,,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 3, 2015)

jefflovstrom said:


> This thread makes me miss FTA,,,,,
> Jeff


I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Philbert (Jun 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I figured he knew that


New guy. Thread titled '_Dumb ?_' Don't want to assume anything!

Philbert


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 3, 2015)

Those pics are more appropriate on Wranglestar or some other 'we can do anything, **** the pros and their prices' site. If you want to leave them on this site be prepared for the lambasting.

Can I sell you some life insurance?


----------



## Pelorus (Jun 3, 2015)

I think that ladder is gonna have a short (but happy) life.


----------



## captinrattlehead (Jun 4, 2015)

Pelorus said:


> I think that ladder is gonna have a short (but happy) life.


There's 4 side's to a tree I didn't want to have to repel the last 25 feet to get down I didn't have my figure eight up there you know so I just fell it on the side of the tree that the ladder wasn't on. lol


----------

